# Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition Weekend April/May 2017



## HBHB (22/11/16)

Hi All

Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers Inc. are pleased to announce dates for the 2017 Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition

Sunday 30th April 2017 will be Competition Day.

Since the 29, 30 and 1st is a long weekend, we've brought the comp forward to accommodate those who wish to use it as a prelude to the state comp with ample time to re-brew etc.

Few changes from last & previous years due to the size of the comp these days:


Registered the comp as a sanctioned BJCP event http://www.bjcp.org/apps/comp_schedule/competition_schedule.php so those up and coming judges / stewards / helpers can gain points towards quals.
Moving to an online pre-registration which Mark Mc is currently working on and should be up and running by Christmas. This will give us about 2 hrs more judging time on the day.
Moving to an on site data entry so results will be available pretty much immediately and certificates will be printed as soon as scores are checked on the day.
Run a mini panel comprised of a few special people from within the craft & HB sectors to add value to the event similar to this years one, but slightly extended.
Entirely BJCP styles - open to all styles within the latest version of the BJCP Style Guidelines
Entry will be $2.00 per brewer and $5.00 per entry - all proceeds will go to Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers Inc.
We'll be looking for a lot more tables with 3 judges and a couple of "L" platers per table.

We'll be looking for at least 5 Stewards & a Chief Steward to oversee.
The 2016 comp had 113 entries from QLD, NSW, Vic, Tas and the NT.

This year based on feedback, we're expecting somewhere up closer the 200 mark.


On the unofficial side, the event after the event is usually a pretty big affair. Last year we had about 70 odd attend for dinner and some 25 or so extra bodies for breakfast. We're expecting quite a lot of brewers from all over to make the pilgrimage as usual, so for those who arrive on the Saturday, there'll be plenty of food and something to cleanse the palate.

There's no rush for those travelling home as usual and we'll run the normal big breakfast on Monday morning.

If anyone is keen to lock themselves in for judging or stewarding, the pay is crap, but the beer is good and the company is better. We'll get a judging/stewarding nomination form up when the registrations go live.

We'll update regularly over the coming months.


----------



## Adr_0 (23/11/16)

That's great to hear Martin - sounds like an outstanding weekend.


----------



## chaositic (21/12/16)

I'm excited!


----------



## HBHB (14/2/17)

UPDATE for the FCBB Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition for 2017.

Online registration is now live and can be found at www.frasercoastbrewers.com

All styles under 2015 BJCP style guidelines will be judged. The Competition has been registered with BJCP, so points can be accumulated for those who have done the BJCP entrance exam.

For those travelling and those helping with set up on Saturday 29th, there will be dead animals on the BBQ or on coals and a few beers.

Sunday the 30th is competition day.

After the comp, our guest pro brewers will do a short panel session for open question time.

Sunday dinner is planned as a Louisiana style Crawdad Boil plus some pulled meats. think there's about 14 beers to go on tap.

Monday 1st (long weekend) is a recovery day as needed and a full cooked breakfast will be done up to feed the droves.

For anyone coming, there are about 18 odd bed spaces in the house, but plenty of room for swags, tents and a couple of campers etc in the back yard.


----------



## HBHB (17/4/17)

Just a reminder that online registration for entries closes at midnight on Sunday April 22. Mailed entries will need to reach Hervey Bay before COB Friday 28th April. If attending the event and provided beers are pre-registered, you can lodge the beers with the stewarding team upon arrival.

Entries accepted for all classes under the BJCP Guidelines 2015.

Full details and online registrations are at www.frasercoastbrewers.com

$2 brewer entry and $5 per brew. Alll proceeds go to FCBB Inc.

Further details 0439 711 177


----------



## mtb (30/4/17)

Comp day!


----------



## mercle (2/5/17)

Hi,

Are there any updates on the results?

Thanks


----------



## Adr_0 (2/5/17)

mercle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any updates on the results?
> 
> Thanks


I think it will still be another couple of days. There are ~500 scoresheets to check and scan as well as determining points/etc, which is all done in their own personal time.


----------



## mtb (4/5/17)

FRASER COAST HOME BREW COMPETITION 2017 AWARD SUMMARY
Judging date 30/4/2017
Total of 149 entries
Well done everyone and congratulations to the following
Winners
Davy Stabler with a score of 45
Michael Brown with a score of 44
Phill Kennedy with a score of 44
Winner of the kit beer is Shane Hathaway
Category 2
International Lager 2 Entries
94871396 Jim Perkins Bronze 30.16 International Pale Lager
Category 3 5 Entries
Czech Lager
94871392 Jim Perkins Bronze 35.33 Czech Amber Lager
93578691 Matt Bradford Bronze 34.66 Czech Premium Pale Lager
Category 4 1 entry
Pale Malty European Lager
94871393 Jim Perkins Bronze 31.66 Munich Helles
Category 5 6 Entries
Pale Bitter European Beer
92741141 Ben Davies Silver 39.33 German Pils
94627603 Phill Kennedy Bronze 31.66 German Helles Exportbier
Category 6 6 Entries
Amber Malty European Lager
92933974 Alex Taubert Bronze 37.66 Rauchbier
92934344 Alex Taubert Bronze 36.66 Marzen
94779651 Greg Dures Bronze 36.66 Dunkels Bock
94567711 Brew Girls Bronze 35.66 Dunkels Bock
Category 8 2 Entries
Dark European Lager
92933976 Alex Taubert Bronze 36.8 Schwarzbier
Category 9 1 Entry
Strong European Beer
95217114 Martin Potter Bronze 34.66 Doppelbock
Category 10 4 Entries
German Wheat Beer
90331971 Clayton Morrison Silver 40.66 Weissbier
93792071 David Holt Bronze 32.33 Weissbier
92324815 Ben Lugg Bronze 31 Dunkles Weissbier
Category 11 6 Entries
British Bitter
93776476 Luke Augstin Silver 40 Best Bitter
95188391 Martin Seehuusen Bronze 36 Ordinary Bitter
95175441 Leslie Jones Bronze 33.66 Best Bitter
Category 12 5 Entries
Pale Commonwealth Beer
95217115 Martin Potter Bronze 37.66 British Golden Ale
92933977 Alex Taubert Bronze 37.33 British Golden Ale
92933978 Alex Taubert Bronze 33.66 Australian Sparkling Ale
95188161 Ben Kirby Bronze 33.33 British Golden Ale
Category 13 6 Entries
Brown British Beer
93578694 Matt Bradford Silver 40 English Porter
944997261 David Watson Bronze 34.16 Dark Mild
94997262 David Watson Bronze 30.5 British Brown Ale
Category 14 1 Entry
Scottish Ale
95103113 Carl Legros Silver 40 Scotish Heavy
Category 15 3 Entries
Irish Beer
95217116 Martin Potter Bronze 34 Irish Red Ale
Category 16 9 Entries
Dark British Beer
94627601 Phill Kennedy Silver 44 Sweet Stout
94659802 David Conville Silver 38 Tropical Stout (no chill)
94567712 Brew Girls Bronze 32 Foreign Extra Stout
Category 17 1 Entry
Strong British Ale
92324811 Ben Lugg Bronze 37.66 English Barleywine
Category 18 13 Entries
Pale American Ale
94355452 Tim Baker Silver 41 American Pale Ale
92933979 Alex Taubert Silver 38.66 American Pale Ale
89268041 Michael Brown Bronze 34.33 American Pale Ale
Category 19 4 Entries
Amber and Brown American Beer
929339710 Alex Taubert Bronze 37.66 American Brown Ale
95103112 Carl Legros Bronze 37 American Amber Ale
95096841 Shane Hathaway Bronze 31.66 American Amber Ale
Category 20 1 Entry
American Porter and Stout
92324812 Ben Lugg Silver 41 Imperial Stout
Category 21 12 Entries
IPA
89176031 Michael Brown Silver 44 American IPA
94738471 Graham Kidd Bronze 37.33 American IPA
94738672 Graham Kidd Bronze 33.33 Speciality IPA (Passionfruit)
Category 22 3 Entries
Strong American Ale
95217118 Martin Potter Bronze 36.66 Double IPA
Category 23 8 Entries
European Sour Ale
95188392 Martin Seehuusen Bronze 37.83 Flanders Red Ale
95188393 Martin Seehuusen Bronze 36.66 Fruit Lambic
95095361 Nick Wiseman Bronze 32.33 Flanders Red Ale
92934342 Alex Taubert Bronze 31.66 Berliner Weisse
Category 24 1 Entry
Belgian Ale
94351641 Richard Smith Bronze 34.66 Witbier
Category 25 13 Entries
Strong Belgian Ale
95230651 Davy Stabler Gold 45 Belgian Golden Strong Ale
94871395 Jim Perkins Silver 40.66 Belgian Blond Ale
93774671 Luke Augustin Silver 40.66 Belgian Blond Ale
93778161 Adrian Lambeth Silver 38.33 Belgian Blond Ale
94430953 Matt O’Brien Bronze 35.66 Belgian Blond Ale
92324814 Ben Lugg Bronze 32.5 Saison
93587691 Travis Sydes, John
Armor, Matt
Bradford Bronze 32 Saison
94627602 Phill Kennedy Bronze 31.16 Saison
Category 26 3 Entries
Trappist Ale
94771181 Steven Keightley Silver 40.66 Belgian Dubbel
92934343 Alex Taubert Silver 40 Belgian Dark Strong Ale
95230382 Adrian Ashdown Silver 39.33 Belgian Dubbel
Category 27 5 Entries
Historical Beer
94871391 Jim Perkins Silver 39.33 Pre-Prohibition Lager
92197841 Tomek Wolny Bronze 30.5 Grodziskie
Category 28 1 Entry
American Wild Ale
94871602 Alex Taubert Silver 42.5 Brett Beer
Category 29 5 Entries
Fruit Beer
95188392 Martin Seehuusen Silver 41.33 Pineapple Berliner
95100301 Mike Kash Silver 40 Chilli Beer
94366111 Roger Duncan Silver 39 Fruiit Stout
95188395 Martin Seehuusen Bronze 34.66 Flanders Red Raspberry
Category 30 6 Entries
Spiced Beer
94871601 Alex Taubert Bronze 36 Toasted Coconut Porter
92324813 Ben Lugg Bronze 33 Spiced Herbed or Vege Beer
95004741 Alan Ingram Bronze 31.33 Spiced Herbed or Vege Beer
Category 32 2 Entries
Smoked Beer
95217111 Martin Potter Silver 41.33 Dunkels Bock
Category 34 5 Entries
Specialty Beer
94355453 Tim Baker Silver 38.33 Clone Beer
95099761 George Mellick Bronze 30 Mixed Style Beer
Category 36 M2 1 Entry
Fruit Mead
94997267 David Watson Silver 40 Cyser/ Sparkling Sweet Sack with Apple


----------



## mtb (4/5/17)

3rd in APA and 1st in IPA, I can't complain about that!


----------



## Adr_0 (4/5/17)

mtb said:


> 3rd in APA and 1st in IPA, I can't complain about that!


Nice job! The IPA was apparently amazing according to the guys on that table - great score.


----------



## mtb (4/5/17)

Thanks mate. It actually scored just average in a comp earlier in the year due to DMS so this score definitely surprised me. 
Were there prizes? I don't remember


----------



## Adr_0 (4/5/17)

I believe certificates and feedback sheets are mailed out mid next week - so if a prize is available, that may be when you get it. Not sure how many prizes are given out though sorry - I only know for sure that best kit beer had a prize.


----------



## HBHB (11/5/17)

Hi All, I have no idea why my post for the results didn't show up. all was looking fine before closing the window.

Thanks for posting up the results mtb, and congrats on your beers.

There was some prizes allocated for Champion Beer and also to Champion Brewer, sponsored by National Home Brew and Mangrove Jacks.

There was also some prizes allocated by Morgans Brewing for the kit section.

Thanks to all who participated, entered and to those who travelled to be there for the event. It was a blast.

Full results have gone out on Monday to everyone who entered, and Certificates have gone out with sheets by post for those who medalled thanks to a mighty effort from Karen who laboured on until all hours.

Full Results and round-up are on the clubs webpage www.frasercoastbrewers.com


----------



## mtb (11/5/17)

Huge thanks to all involved :super:


----------

